# For Sale: Beautiful Amish Driving Harness - Full Horse-Size



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Do you have photos? In what part of the country was it made? Why are you selling it? Was it ever in an accident?


----------



## dabrit1970 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am in Fort Worth, Texas and I'm selling it because I currently have the horse for sale and have already sold the easy-entry cart. No, it has never been in an accident and it is in perfect condition, I bought it in Northern Pennsylvania. I have several pictures of it, but I can't figure out how to post them here! I can email them to you if you send me a private message. Thanks!


----------



## dabrit1970 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Pics of Harness for Sale*

Thanks for telling me how to post pics of the harness I have for sale - I very much appreciate it!


----------

